# Roblox DPO



## mattsyd (27 January 2021)

Hello,
First post here. Nothing comes up on a forum search about this company... Roblox, owned by Google, a gaming platform for kids is going public next month. Curious if anyone's looked into it and also looking for advice on how to set myself up to buy stock if research confirms that's a reasonable idea. 
All I have is a commsec account from way back that I've neglected. I'm guessing I might want to set myself up with a service that can trade internationally with reasonable rates and decent service / reliability.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 January 2021)

G'day @mattsyd
Thanks  for letting us know about the DPO

The broker Selfwealth, SWF on the ASX have recently included US trading in their services. $9.50 USD per trade, I believe.

Not sure on other brokers.

Wouldn't have a clue about participating in the DPO... I'm guessing  that's the  same as IPO here.

I'm no help here as I haven't  traded US yet, but this DPO you mention, or the chance to get in early may  change that. (I said to myself years ago, if Roblox ever goes public, I'm  in  )
Cheers

Hopefully someone else has better info.


----------



## Excitable Boy (27 January 2021)

Roblox looks likes a big deal. THe DPO structure is interesting in the way it differs from the IPO process.

_The direct listing offering, or DPO, circumvents the usual initial public offering (IPO) process, which can be costly. Roblox hasn’t said when that DPO will actually happen yet, but it announced the funding round ahead of that future DPO._

See here for more: 








						Roblox raises $520 million at $29.5 billion valuation, will go public through direct listing
					

User-generated game platform Roblox has raised $520 million in a direct listing. The deal values Roblox at $29.5 billion.




					venturebeat.com


----------



## mattsyd (29 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> G'day @mattsyd
> Thanks  for letting us know about the DPO
> 
> The broker Selfwealth, SWF on the ASX have recently included US trading in their services. $9.50 USD per trade, I believe.
> ...



Thanks F.Rock, I'lll take a look at Selfwealth.


----------



## mattsyd (29 January 2021)

Excitable Boy said:


> Roblox looks likes a big deal. THe DPO structure is interesting in the way it differs from the IPO process.
> 
> _The direct listing offering, or DPO, circumvents the usual initial public offering (IPO) process, which can be costly. Roblox hasn’t said when that DPO will actually happen yet, but it announced the funding round ahead of that future DPO._
> 
> ...



Thanks EB.


----------



## mattsyd (1 February 2021)

Latest news on the direct listing....

"Roblox was originally planning to treat all revenue the same but the SEC wants the company to recognize profits on consumable products as they are consumed. 

" 'By adopting that accounting position, our revenue will actually be a bit higher, while bookings, DAUs (daily active users), hours of engagement, and cash flow will not change,' Founder and Chief Executive David Baszucki wrote in the memo to Roblox staff, per Reuters."









						Roblox Holds Off On IPO Following SEC Scrutiny
					

Online gaming and entertainment platform Roblox is holding off on a public listing after the U.S. Security and Exchange Commission (SEC) raised concerns.




					www.pymnts.com


----------



## frugal.rock (9 February 2022)

I know my kids love playing Roblox... chart looking like it might be a good time to look into it.
RBLX on NYSE


----------

